# Book Recommendations and/or Reviews (Fibro, CFS or ME books only, please!)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This thread is for books that deal specifically with Fibro, CFS, ME, or related problems, instead of general IBS books.There are lots of books out there about our illnesses. Some offer ideas on how to feel better, some offer ideas on how to better cope with our limitations, and some offer a little bit of both. I thought this thread would be a nice way for us to discuss books we’ve read and loved, and recommend them to other patients. What books have been helpful to you? Feel free to recommend them here, and write a brief review about why you liked it and how it helped you! Together we can compile a list of resources that will help new visitors and new patients, and those of us who aren’t so new. And, if you decide to read a book listed here, feel free to discuss it, and post your own review!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I can start off with one of my FAVORITE books about invisible disabilities like ours. It’s called “Sick and Tired of Feeling Sick and Tired”. This book focuses on living well within your limitations, and is designed to help patients (both old and new) be in a positive state of mind about their illness. It’s written by Paul J. Donoghue, Ph.D. and Mary E. Siegel, Ph. D. The book is divided into 2 different sections. The first is “The Experience of Invisible Chronic Illness”, and contains chapters like: The Psychological Consequences of ICI, Being Chronically Ill, Relating with Family, Friends, and Colleagues.The second section is “Coping With Invisible Chronic Illness”, and contains chapters such as: Living in the Present, Thinking Clearly, Getting and Keeping the Attention of the Health-Care System, Coping with ICI in the Family, Saying What You Feel, Hearing What is Said, and Managing Stress Associated with ICI.The book is like one long therapy session, and you can go at your own pace. It helps you to identify negative thinking, and how it may be harming you or your relationships with family and friends.I give this book two thumbs up!


----------

